# اجعل قلبي كله لك



## sam_msm (18 ديسمبر 2020)

اجعل قلبي لك وحدك 
_________________
ربى يسوع كل مرة أقترب منك واشعر بحضورك أجد الحياة وتستقر نفسي ويملئ كيانى فرح وسلام عجيب .اشعر أنى أمسك السماء ولا أُريد أبد أى شيء أخر
لا أستطيع أن أصف لك مقدار الحزن والغم الذى يكون فى قلبي كلما وجدتك غائب عنى وقلبي مهجور بغيابك ,لقد تحققت تماما يارب أنى بدونك لاشيئ وميت وفاقد لمعنى كل شيئ ,كم تحزن نفسي أشد الحزن عندما أحاول أن ارفع قلبي لكى أرك وأشعر بحضور فلا أستطيع بل أجد اهتمامات أخرى حجبت حضورك عني
يصرخ قلبى فلا يجد قوة على الصراخ لانى اهتمامات نفسي الاخرى أنهكت قوة قلبى واستنزفت طاقته فمرض ولم يستطيع الصراخ نحوك وباسمك, ولهذا أنطرح على الارض وتنزف عينى بدل من الدموع دم
ولكن تفتقدني نعمتك وقوتك من جديد وتمسك بى وتُقيم نفسي من جديد ويلمس الروح قلبي فيشفيه ويضع فيه أنات لا ينطق بها فأنطق بها نحوك فتسمع وتجذبني لكى أدخل من جديد فى حضورك ,وتنفعل نفسي فلا أجد كلام أقوله اذا أجد نفسي تُريد أن تتكلم فى كل شيئ يوجع قلبي فى وقت واحد
حنيئذا تُشير لنفسي أن تهدا وتطمئني لا نك أنت حبيبي نفسي وأن نفسي هى موضوع حبك وهذا لا يتغير بسبب جهلي أو حماقتي
.,على الرغم من أن هذه الحقيقة أقبلها نظريا فقط وعلى الرغم من أن جميع الاختبارات تؤكدها ولكن من الصعب على نفسي أن تصدقها وهذا يحزن قلبي أشد الحزن
ولكن أنت يا يسوع تجذبني دائما من ضعفي وعلى الرغم من كثرة الأمور التى تشدني بعنف بعيد عنك وتحطم نفسي ولكن أنت فى النهاية تجذبني وبقوة أعظم هى قوة قيامتك لترفعني فوق جميع اهتماماتي وفوق جميع مخاوفي وضعفتي
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك يارب بسبب مجد وعظمة محبتك لنفسي ارجوك يا سيدى الرب واتضرع اليك أجذبنى نحو شخصك وبقوة وبصورة مستمرة أذا أمكن.
أتمنى يارب وأشتهى أن تستقر نفسي فيك الى الابد
أشتهى وأتمنى أن تكون أنت ملك كل كياني نعم يارب أتمنى أن تستلم أراداتي وتجعلها كلها فيك ولا تخرج عنك أبدا أعلم أن قوة الجذب التى فى العالم كثيرا ما تشدني حتى تطرحني الى الارض وهذه حقيقة واقعية
ولكن أعلم أيضا أن قوتك تنتصر عليها فى النهاية وتقيمني من التراب لترفعني الى علو السماء وأنا فى غاية الاندهاش فيفيض قلبي بالتسبيح والشكر لك ولقوتك ,وارى من جديد أنك تحبني بهذا القدر العظيم وأنك تريدني أن أكون معك ولك
ولهذا أصرخ وأصرخ أقتنيني لك يارب أملك نفسي كلها خذني لك وحدك لا تجعل فى قلبي مكان لاخر املئ قلبي أرجوك


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2020)

آميـــن
الرب يبارككم
شكرا للرب ​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)

اميين يارب
صلاة جميلة
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------

